# Supermarket Sturmok - Pripyat



## UrbanX (May 11, 2012)

Whilst the thought of exploring a supermarket seems almost mundane compared to secret factories, stadiums and palaces, I want to explore this city in it’s entirety. 

This was a dairy shop “Strumok” is situated at 22 Lenin Avenue; Pripyats only ‘dual’ carriage way. As I was accessing it on my way out of Pripyat for the day, I had the experience of being driven the wrong way down the avenue (on the left hand side) “Ah, you British and your crazy ways” commented my guide. 












As I previously mentioned it’s the most exciting explore, but it gives a real insight into actual Pripyat life. 

The side of the store boasts a beautiful mural, just about visable through the dense but bare winter trees. In the summer months the shop is completely invisible from the road which runs only feet in front of it. 






This is my hundredth hour exploring Pripyat, yet only recently (in the winter months) have I started seeing these murals. They were a real symbol of the utopia qualities that Pripyat had to offer. I’d wager 100 Hyvirnas that it was the only soviet city that wasn’t brutalist through and through. 











Till:





Specials: 










I found this sign in the undergrowth outside. “Watch out for power lines, they’re from the nuclear energy plant”?


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 11, 2012)

Great set of pics as always dude! Love the cash register shot!


----------



## rectory-rat (May 11, 2012)

Guess what....bloody awesome as always 
Thanks for sharing mate

-RR


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 11, 2012)

Quality shots mate as always


----------



## Priority 7 (May 11, 2012)

Top job again matey


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 11, 2012)

i never tire of your reports..just brilliant.


----------



## lilli (May 11, 2012)

I love your reports and HAVE been to Pripyat but am begining to wonder what could be next?!?


----------



## UrbanX (May 11, 2012)

lilli said:


> I love your reports and HAVE been to Pripyat but am begining to wonder what could be next?!?



Ha ha, Well...
I'm gonna do one more Kindergarten, then I have a special treat from Reactor 4 that no one's ever seen before... 

Then.. I'm def done with Chernobyl reports (for now) and set off on a 4,000km Ukrainian road trip on the off chance of just ONE epic nuclear explore...


----------



## John_D (May 12, 2012)

Great report again, it's the mundane sprinkled in between the spectacular that brings the description of Pripyat alive. Yours must be the most comprehensive photographic study of the dereliction of the place.


----------



## Bluedragon (May 12, 2012)

absolutely stunning report and photos as usual! Nice one mate!


----------



## nelly (May 12, 2012)

Stunning mate


----------



## King Al (May 12, 2012)

Really like the power lines sign! Great as always UX


----------



## flyboys90 (May 12, 2012)

Another great report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 12, 2012)

great pictures love the till photo and the sign brillant find


----------

